# Kühlproblem mit Antec H2O 620



## ZeroKool1988 (27. April 2011)

*Kühlproblem mit Antec H2O 620*

Hi Leute,

gestern das o.g. Teil eingebaut, Temps beobachtet und fast vom Stuhl gefallen... Irgendetwas muss ich falsch montiert haben, weiß aber nicht was (auf AM3-Board) - muss dazu sagen, dass die Anleitung mal wirklich für... naja

Habe den Kühlkopf zentriert eingebaut, also so, dass die Schrift mich direkt anschaut - auf youtube habe ich gesehen, dass ein Bastler das Teil um 90 Grad gedreht einbaut, könnte dies das problem sein ?

Außerdem läuft der Lüfter auf vollen Touren (bläst übrigens / bzw saugt raus, eigentlich auch nicht optimal die Config oder ?)

Die Pumpe macht übrigens komische Blubbergeräusche wenn ich sie runterregele

Ich bin echt ein zimlicher Noob bei "Waküs", Ferndiagnosen sind erwünscht ...

Vielen Dank


----------



## Malkolm (27. April 2011)

*AW: Kühlproblem mit Antec H2O 620*

Ein Bild wäre hilfreich.
Ansonsten: Wie hast du den Radi inkl. Pumpe montiert? Mit den Anschlüssen nach unten oder oben?
Hast du den Kühlkörper schonmal wieder abgenommen und die Spuren in der WLP angeschaut? Anhand derer kann man recht gut sehen, ob der Kühlkörper richtig auflag.


----------



## ZeroKool1988 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Kühlproblem mit Antec H2O 620*

Also ich hoffe ich bekomme hier @ work alles zusamme.

die anschlüsse des radis (also die schläuche) verlaufen oben, also an der decke des cases entlang, dann im uhrzeigersinn und enden an der pumpe auf 6 Uhr

die monatge des lüfters war ne ganz schöne fummelarbeit, habe einen be quiet usc 120 mm verwendet.

habe die pumpe an den cpu-lüfteranschluss geschlossen, deswegen wundert es mich, dass er immer volltourig lpft - muss ich hier wtwas im bios ändern, hatte vorher eine externe lüftersteuerung und deswegen da nix geändert.

ach ja die pumpe konnte ich nicht am mainboard direkt in die fassung drehen ging irgendwie nicht hab dann die halterung ausgebaut mit der pumpe verhakt, sodass die pins in die jeweilige nut passten und dann am mb verschraubt - machte alles einen ziemlich festen eindruck, und auch der anpressdruck schien ordentlich zu sein

wenn das zu durcheinander war schick ich nachher noch ein pic


----------



## Darkfleet85 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Kühlproblem mit Antec H2O 620*

Hast du die Schutzfolie vom Kühler abgezogen? 

Wenn ich dich wäre würde ich den Radi so drehen das die *Schläuche nach unten sind*! Wenn der nicht zu 100% gefüllt ist kann vielleich kein Wasser angesaugt werden!
So wars auch in allen andern Beispielbildern montiert!
Das der Lüfter immer hoch dreht ist klar wenn deine CPU bei 90 Grad ist, dann ist PWM automatisch gleich 100% 


PS: Die CPU sollte nicht über 63 Grad werden, sonst kann sie Schaden nehmen! (Phenom X4)


----------



## Uter (27. April 2011)

*AW: Kühlproblem mit Antec H2O 620*



ZeroKool1988 schrieb:


> die monatge des lüfters war ne ganz schöne fummelarbeit, habe einen be quiet usc 120 mm verwendet.


Das ist schon die erste Sache die nicht optimal ist, mit einem anderen Lüfter (Noiseblocker Black SilentPro) gewinnst du sicher nochmal ein paar °C.
Wie hoch sind deine Temps? Ist der Radiator warm?


----------



## MetallSimon (27. April 2011)

*AW: Kühlproblem mit Antec H2O 620*

Halte mal deine Hand vor den Radiator und prüfe obs warm ist. Berühre mal die Pumpe um zu fühlen, ob sie vibriert.


----------



## ZeroKool1988 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Kühlproblem mit Antec H2O 620*

Also erst einmall vielen dank für eure unterstützung.

konnte gestern zeit entbehren und noch ein bisschen basteln.

die schläuche verlaufen, wie dark empohlen hat, nun unten entlang. der lüfter pustet nun rein, lt. PCMax soll dies noch ein paar grad bringen. hätte gerne den lüfter aus dem case gegen den radi rauspusten lassen, leider konnte ich den radi aber so nicht am case befestigen - haltet ihr das für schwachsinnig oder sinnvoll ?

wer u.u,. die lüfter duch ein paar stärkere aber bei 5 V trotzdem sehr leisen austauschen lassen, hättet ihr einen tipp (wie uter beschrieben hat den NB PRO) ? genial wären natürlich noch zuisätzlich diese schrauben, die im lieferumfang dabei waren, dann könnte ich direkt noch einen 2. montieren (wie müste dann eigentlich die lüfterkonfi aussehen)... 

der gute phenom läuft nun bei prime-stable @ 3,8 (STD. 3,2), mit 50/51 Grad, habe die Graka parallel duch den furmark geprügelt, m.E. ganz ok, geht aber wohl noch besser...


Sorry für den langen text und danke nochmal


----------



## ZeroKool1988 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Kühlproblem mit Antec H2O 620*

hat jemand eine idee ?


----------



## hardwarespider (29. April 2011)

*AW: Kühlproblem mit Antec H2O 620*

Versuch mal einen anderen Lüfter. Unter Umständen liegt es am runden Rahmen und dem niedrigen Staudruck. Als Radilüfter sind Noiseblocker oder Papst zu empfehlen.


----------



## ZeroKool1988 (30. April 2011)

*AW: Kühlproblem mit Antec H2O 620*

Guter Punkt - welche Modelle wären das denn bei den beiden Herstellern - sollte ich beide Lüfter nach außen oder innen blasend konfigurieren


----------



## hardwarespider (30. April 2011)

*AW: Kühlproblem mit Antec H2O 620*

Folgende Lüfter sind für Radis gut zu gebrauchen (es gibt sicher noch mehr):

- Phobya Nano-G 14 Silent Waterproof
-  Lüfter Skythe S-Flex
- Noiseblocker BlackSilentPro PK2
- Noiseblocker Black Silent Pro PK3 (etwas lauter aber mehr Leistung)

Die Besten wären die Noisblocker. Aber der Skythe ist auch sehr gut.


----------



## ZeroKool1988 (30. April 2011)

*AW: Kühlproblem mit Antec H2O 620*

Thnx also werden's ein paar NBs - wie gesagt besser rausblasend oder rein (wg. kühlere Luft) ?


----------



## ZeroKool1988 (30. April 2011)

*AW: Kühlproblem mit Antec H2O 620*

Mhhwelchen von den beiden würdet ihr empfehlen:

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PLPS - 120mm

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PL2 - 120mm

Habe eine externe Lüftersteuerung - kann ich damit bei niederiger Drehzahl SIlent-Betrieb errreichen ?


----------



## Uter (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kühlproblem mit Antec H2O 620*

Rein- oder rausblasen ist Geschmackssach. Reinblasen hat bessere Temps der gekühlten Komponenten zur Folge (in deinem Fall nur CPU) und höhere der anderen Komponenten. Wenn deine CPU Temp die schlechteste ist, dann würd ich die Lüfter reinblasen lassen.

Ich persönlich würde die PL2 nehmen. PWM finde ich aktuell unnötig (v.a. mit Lüftersteuerung). Gedrosselt sind die Lüfter wirklich sehr leise (es gibt wenige, die leiser sind).


----------



## ZeroKool1988 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kühlproblem mit Antec H2O 620*

Danke für die Tipps - habe 2 bestellt, die an den Radi gekoppelt werden. Am Deckel bleibt vorerst mein Be quiet usc 140 mm


----------



## junkyard (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kühlproblem mit Antec H2O 620*



ZeroKool1988 schrieb:


> Guter Punkt - welche Modelle wären das denn bei den beiden Herstellern - sollte ich beide Lüfter nach außen oder innen blasend konfigurieren


 
Am besten ist immer wenn der Luefter Frischluft von aussen bekommt, durch den Radi blaest und die erwaermte Luft von Gehaeuselueftern an der Decke abgesaugt wird. Das waere der Optimalfall.

Nebenbei besitze ich die gleiche Kuehlung und habe vor den Originalluefter gegen den Noctua NF-P12 1300 auszutauschen.
Jetzt die Preisfrage: Ist der Luefteranschluss an der Pumpe Spannungsgeregelt oder PWM? 
Der 2Pin Anschluss sagt eigentlich schon alles oder irre ich mich da?

Sorry fuer die Schreibweise, ist ne ENG Tastatur


----------



## <BaSh> (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kühlproblem mit Antec H2O 620*

@junkyard Warum tauschste den Lüfter nicht gegen einen Noiseblocker?
Ist leise und hat einen Ordentlichen Luftdurchsatz  ( mehr als der Noctua) und er kostet nur die Hälfte.


----------



## junkyard (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kühlproblem mit Antec H2O 620*

@<Bash> Luftdurchsatz kann beim Noisblocker durchaus hoeher sein. Viel wichtiger ist bei Radiatoren einen hohen statischen Druck erzeugen zu koennen und hier punktet der Noctua.


----------



## Malkolm (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kühlproblem mit Antec H2O 620*

Das kann man nicht so verallgemeinern. Je nach Bauweise des Radis kann das eine oder das andere leicht bessere Ergebnisse erzielen.

Zur PWM Frage: Der Anschluß an der Pumpe der H2O 620 ist ein Standard-Molex-3pin (und somit ohne PWM). 2pins wären auch ein wenig seltsam, da man an einen solchen ja keinen Standard-Lüfter nativ anschließen könnte


----------



## junkyard (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kühlproblem mit Antec H2O 620*

Das stimmt allerdings, es gibt Radis mit engen und weiten Lamellenabstaenden.
Zum Anschluss: Genau definiert ist es ein Molex 3Pin Stecker aber nur mit 2Pins belegt (Power und Masse) das Tachokabel fehlt.


----------



## Dakeeper99 (28. September 2011)

*AW: Kühlproblem mit Antec H2O 620*

Wie werden denn nun die alternativen Lüfter angeschlossen?
An z.b. eine lüftersteuerung oder müssen die zwingend an die pumpensteuerung?
Würde gern den @stock gegen 2 von denen hier tauschen:
Shark Fan 12cm Evil Black Edition

Geht das?
Wie genau mus sich die anschliessen?

Danke für eure hilfe.


----------

